
Ask HN: Which framework do you prefer for web services with high request volume? - jcopa
Which framework&#x2F;language do you prefer to handle high request per second and also  reason behind the choice for<p>1. cpu bound services<p>2. io bound services<p>3. general purpose services<p>Thanks
======
mikece
Docker + monitoring to scale up instances to handle load. :-)

